# need help and opinions on upper engine knock



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i was driving home in my 05 gto and when i stopped at the stop sign the temp gauge jumped to the hot side and the fans came on ,then just as quickly it went back to normal. then the left bank of the engine started to kock. i got home and shut the car down and let it cool down, then restarted it , it had a slight tapping then as the car got to normal temp it started kocking again. i have had some elect problems lately and also placed a lpe cai 1 wk ago other than that no problems no cells. any opinions or help will be appreciated tks.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

no opinions, huh?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

to the dealer you go. they may say its because of your CAI. put the stock air box back on b4 you take it in. just my .02


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

:agree Go to Pontiac, raise hell, get new LS2. Doesn't even sound like you need to think about it.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

it has been in shop for 2 days now. they say they cannot hear any knocking or tapping. this dealership is terrible and has never found any problems in the past either. many people have heard the tapping and knocking what is their problem.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

well got the car back on Friday. they had the car 2 days and could not find any problems. Saturday the car did the same thing with the temp gauge going to hot then back down engine starts to knock and then it goes back to normal. today i was in traffic and the temp gauge goes to hot and stays there the car computer says car overheating for the first time so i pulled over and shut it down. waited 30 min restarted it ran fine did not overheat so i took it to the dealer and bitched him out, he said he would look at it the next day so i called the service manager office and bitched at him. what a bunch of *******s. got to love dealerships. any one else have these problems?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

No. I've gotten false hot indicators from the instrument panel -- but never any real overheating like you've had. 

As you said, I think it's an electrical thing -- which is difficult because if it's wiring related, it probably won't throw a code to speed diagnosis.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

that is just it i do not think it was overheating. i think it is a censor problem. the problem is getting worse. they have had it in the shop for 3 days now and cannot get it to repeat the event. what did they find was the your problem and how did they fix it?


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

What about the knocking?Overheated engine can cause detenation[spark knock]if it was that hot there is a chance of engine damage if it ran long.If it was that hot your oil was overheated,t stat,and ATF[ if an auto ]have you smelled or seen coolant on groung?


----------



## dmace (Oct 25, 2006)

my 05 did that too, only once, took it straight to the dealer, they saw it and there was no resolution, as nothing was wrong.. I traded for 06 about 3 months later.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

jmd said:


> that is just it i do not think it was overheating. i think it is a censor problem. the problem is getting worse. they have had it in the shop for 3 days now and cannot get it to repeat the event. what did they find was the your problem and how did they fix it?


Sounds like you're working with a dealer that doesn't have a lot of experience working on GTOs. This is a TSB for 2004. Your dealer should be able to use this to solve your problem:

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050849003 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013486 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER ERRATIC MOVEMENT FUEL GAUGE DOES NOT GO TO FULL AFTER FILLING ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE GAUGE READS HOT AND COOLANT TEMPERATURE LIGHT ILLUMINATES. *EH 
Check to Request Research. Submit bel

Basically, what they have to do is pull your instrument cluster, call the company that repairs them and have them send out a new one with your mileage programmed in it. They do not have to duplicate the error in order to do this.


----------

